# AMU to BEA Wideband



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

So this 2001 TT quattro I have is starting to wear me thin. My friend owned the car before me had a shop do a bunch of work who shouldve never touched an audi let alone any car for that matter. Then as i get into the car more i find stuff that I know the previous owner (friend) nor the shop couldve done and this was a repair from whoever was liek the first owner. Long story short im tired of playing search and destroy on small electrical issues in the engine wiring harness...

THe car is a 2001 Audi TT Quattro Roadster, AMU engine. Was converted wideband with a BEA ecu.

Can i just source a BEA Engine harness and drop it in and take care of the wide band and all or do i need to just AMU harness and do the wideband conversion on it?

If I can just do the wideband harness and be done, can someone give me a vin or partnumber for one. Talked to ecs and they need a vin to properly harness the car as right now they just want to keep giving me an AMU harness. Yes i am that annoyed that it is almost worth it to buy a new engine harness or source a used one.

The current problem with the car is i have power to the ecu but no ecu/obdII response. The car drove into the garage and now has no ecu function, car cranks but nothing on obdii no start nothing. ECU has power at the plug. THe only thing i did while installing the pag kit was do the MKIV coil pack harness replacement... (more than likely i messed up on this part i would guess) thus i would rather just drop in a new harness and forgo all the small cuts/splices and repairs it has had over the years.

The car started life off as an AMU, then a shop did the BEA ecu and wideband conversion, due to finding multiple splices by that shop and or maybe previous owner plus some of mine and 11 years old Iam tryin to knock two birds out in one shot...

A) fix old and worn & patched AMU harness and B) the wideband conversion that an AMU harness will need regardless. It is worth it in my case to buy a new harness and drop it in. The bea harness is just two birds, wideband and new harness.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The engine harness is split up into two pieces.

The passenger side harness handles the oxygen sensors, evap system, power steering pressure switch and some other interior pieces IIRC. This is the only thing modified when doing a NB to WB swap. It also handles ecu power. 

The drivers side harness is what you changed when doing the coilpack harness.

Buying a new AMU harness from ECS will run you around $900. You can get one used from a part out for under $100. I paid $50 shipped for one.

Finding a BEA harness is almost unheard of. Your best bet is to get a stock used AMU harness and a passenger side harness off a wideband mk4 and swap the wiring just for the two oxygen sensors- this is what I did.

Relay J271 is your ecu power relay. You might want to make sure it's installed correctly/working right? I once swapped the SAI relay and the ECU power relay and had a similar problem. These are both located just to the left of the wiring para scope tube.

If you want I have the wiring diagrams in a PDF.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

so in short, something is fudged on the driver side harness or came loose from previous repairs. currently the car is exhibiting no ecu communication or OBDII communication. Sounds like if i so choose to, get a driver side AMU harness (it has many repairs and lots of small cracks from age n such) drop it in and the rest should take care of itself and with that being said as the wideband portion is on the larger connector at the ecu...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Modified my last post. Realized I was wrong on the eCU power side. It does come from the passenger side.

I'd get a full engine harness out of an AMU car and a passenger side out of a mk4 wideband car to complete the wideband swap.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

DougLoBue said:


> Modified my last post. Realized I was wrong on the eCU power side. It does come from the passenger side.
> 
> I'd get a full engine harness out of an AMU car and a passenger side out of a mk4 wideband car to complete the wideband swap.


baller so this Driver Side
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Search/Engine_Harness/ES279844/

and then my GLI harness i can use the passenger side (larger plug)


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The TT ecu is in the wrong place for a direct harness swap from a mk4. I'd still recommend getting both the harnesses used.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Doug I am confused couldnt he use the shorter pass side harness from the GLI ?

THe Mk4 the ecu is more towards center so worst case is that harness will be a little longer. 

Then the OP only needs to source a AMU engine harness and pin it for the WB swap?


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

This is what I plan to use.

http://www.raceline-ws.com/rlwa_18_adapter


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Atomic Ed said:


> This is what I plan to use.
> 
> http://www.raceline-ws.com/rlwa_18_adapter


I ordered from them, just be aware they used to charge DUTY on their shipments to the US not sure if they still do but it adds another 10-15% to the cost.

They do make a very nice product, Unitronic uses them for there dealer network etc.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> Doug I am confused couldnt he use the shorter pass side harness from the GLI ?
> 
> THe Mk4 the ecu is more towards center so worst case is that harness will be a little longer.
> 
> Then the OP only needs to source a AMU engine harness and pin it for the WB swap?


Right. Sorry I was being unclear, it was late and I was on my phone- no power at home.

I was recommending to buy both a drivers side and passenger side harness from an AMU car used. Then he can use just the 02 sensor wiring out of the GLI passenger side harness he has. De-pin from GLI it and re-pin it on the AMU- will also need to cut and solder that one blue/yellow 12v+ wire.

I was just trying to say the GLI passenger side harness is not a direct fit for TT's-- the connector will make it to the ECU but the connections to the interior of the car won't make it all the way over to the drivers side.

The above procedure is incredibly simple and makes for a very clean install. I cannot understand why anyone would want to waste money on the raceland harness? You still have to de-pin from the ECU connector. Might as well re-use OEM wiring from another car.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> I ordered from them, just be aware they used to charge DUTY on their shipments to the US not sure if they still do but it adds another 10-15% to the cost.
> 
> They do make a very nice product, Unitronic uses them for there dealer network etc.


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks gentlemen really helps alot :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

theswoleguy said:


> thanks gentlemen really helps alot :beer:


When are you gonna start a build thread or share the details on the TT with us? You'll find (if you haven't done so already) that this section is not only very helpful, but also filled with veteran and knowledgable members but without the usual the Tex immaturity and drama. :beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ill start one up to show it off, its not well 100% of my build, a friend started it, never finished it to 100% complete then i acquired the vehicle changed some components around and it is to the current state now, not running. The ultimate goal for this car is to take this setup and motor, put it into my .:R Car build and then turn this into a VR6T TT the sound alone even stock fits the TT more IMO and just a fun daily. I will start one up and do a link if you want.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> and then turn this into a VR6T TT


:sly: That's not what we discussed. :what:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

20v master said:


> :sly: That's not what we discussed. :what:


I convinced him.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

20v master said:


> :sly: That's not what we discussed. :what:


i havent fully looked into it, still not 100% sure on it i like the idea but not liking the idea of the work involved just bc dont want to... I still havent forgotten about you wanting like the entire chassis...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> ill start one up to show it off, its not well 100% of my build, a friend started it, never finished it to 100% complete then i acquired the vehicle changed some components around and it is to the current state now, not running. The ultimate goal for this car is to take this setup and motor, put it into my .:R Car build and then turn this into a VR6T TT the sound alone even stock fits the TT more IMO and just a fun daily. I will start one up and do a link if you want.



What is the location of the ECU in the R32? Is it centered in the rain tray or off-centered like the TT?

If it's centered skip all the wiring BS I said above and just use harnesses from a wideband mk4 jetta/gti.

I mean since your swapping anyway just get going on it! Sh!t I wish I lived in Georgia I've always wanted to do this exact swap :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

DougLoBue said:


> What is the location of the ECU in the R32? Is it centered in the rain tray or off-centered like the TT?
> 
> If it's centered skip all the wiring BS I said above and just use harnesses from a wideband mk4 jetta/gti.
> 
> I mean since your swapping anyway just get going on it! Sh!t I wish I lived in Georgia I've always wanted to do this exact swap :thumbup:


like in short **** the TT (sell parts to adam) and work on the R car lol... Yes the R32 tray is the same from the GTI lol thats why i purchased the GLI harness and refuse to hack it for the TT, plan to use it for the R car. i have a build thread on that, it is at a screaching halt at the moment but its worth checking. It has parts of it from teh TT build since the ultimate goal is to swap it in to that.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> i havent fully looked into it, still not 100% sure on it i like the idea but not liking the idea of the work involved just bc dont want to... I still havent forgotten about you wanting like the entire chassis...


Well you'll start modding the Ecoboost, then have $10K sunk into it over the cost of the truck, which will keep you from finishing the caged, carbon roof R1.8(B)T, which means you sure as heck won't have time or money to VRT the TT vert. All signs point to take the built engine and sell it to me so I can finish my TT coupe. 

And I have plans to part my GTI, so you can have whatever you need out of that wiring harness.


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry but got just a quick question... I'll be running F23 with Eurodyne soon and was curious would just a standard wideband guage like AEM work arlight or would the wideband conversion be better?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

20v master said:


> Well you'll start modding the Ecoboost, then have $10K sunk into it over the cost of the truck, which will keep you from finishing the caged, carbon roof R1.8(B)T, which means you sure as heck won't have time or money to VRT the TT vert. All signs point to take the built engine and sell it to me so I can finish my TT coupe.
> 
> And I have plans to part my GTI, so you can have whatever you need out of that wiring harness.


naw cant modify the ecoboost, too many electronics and to keep from hacking it to bits and take a chance on voiding the existing warranty i am going to purchase the extended warranty; nothing more than boltons. The roof is at the shop with the car, ive seen it-bryson was going to install it but he found flaws in his roof and since performance trim went belly up he is making molds of my roof. Bryson is moving right now anyway. Wouldve rather the tt drove so i couldve drove it for a while before getting the truck but going back to the field soon and can't hope that i get it running in time. i should just finish the R car but im doing the adam thing right now and paying off student loans as well. got a 2x - 1500 and 4500 and then im clear...

in all reality rather have the R car driving and put my money into that one car than two but you cant have the TT till i drive it for a while. Plus you are not ready to buy it anyway. :laugh: i know bc you told me you are doing the pay off student loans and eat romen for a little while longer deal as well.



ThatredHead said:


> Sorry but got just a quick question... I'll be running F23 with Eurodyne soon and was curious would just a standard wideband guage like AEM work arlight or would the wideband conversion be better?


you should do a wideband conversion as it will help with tuning in the long run of that car. aftermarket wideband gauges are just for viewing and visually monitoring.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

ThatredHead said:


> Sorry but got just a quick question... I'll be running F23 with Eurodyne soon and was curious would just a standard wideband guage like AEM work arlight or would the wideband conversion be better?


If you're asking the question, then a wideband controller/gauge with logging capability would serve you better. My opinion of the OEM wideband is that most are using VCDS to log and lack the sampling rate needed to make it competitive with something aftermarket.


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> If you're asking the question, then a wideband controller/gauge with logging capability would serve you better. My opinion of the OEM wideband is that most are using VCDS to log and lack the sampling rate needed to make it competitive with something aftermarket.


What I really want to do is the STE cluster display like Doug is running and can log with Zeitronix or similar this way avoid sourcing new ECM and wiring harness and most of all no additional gauges but still all the info at your finger tips


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> If you're asking the question, then a wideband controller/gauge with logging capability would serve you better. My opinion of the OEM wideband is that most are using VCDS to log and lack the sampling rate needed to make it competitive with something aftermarket.


I log the OEM ecu at over 20samples a second, it can easily be done just not with VCDS.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ThatredHead said:


> What I really want to do is the STE cluster display like Doug is running and can log with Zeitronix or similar this way avoid sourcing new ECM and wiring harness and most of all no additional gauges but still all the info at your finger tips


please share a picture of ths in here



ejg3855 said:


> I log the OEM ecu at over 20samples a second, it can easily be done just not with VCDS.


netmo junkie...

i have the torque app and a galaxy tab that i want to try out as a gauge cluster....


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> Plus you are not ready to buy it anyway. :laugh: i know bc you told me you are doing the pay off student loans and eat romen for a little while longer deal as well.


I think you just make things up sometimes. I don't eat Ramen. :laugh: You let me know when you're ready and I'll be ready. I won't hold my breath though, I know how your plans change frequently. 

I


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

https://www.cdw.com/shop/purchases/OrderDetails.aspx?oc=1B9HCK5&hl=4712228#

looks pretty cool


http://getste.com/store


I'd consider selling my boost gauge, AFR gauge and boost controller for this.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I can't see the videos at work but sounds great! I'll be checking this out when I get home. :thumbup:


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, the STE cluster display setup is on my Christmas list. 

I'm also going to get the the add-on boost control module that lets you set up three different boost curves and change between them on the fly. 

As for going to wideband, it will be easier to tune with Maestro. There is only one Maestro tune for the AMU ecu and it's somewhat limited.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Atomic Ed said:


> I'm also going to get the the add-on boost control module that lets you set up three different boost curves and change between them on the fly.


I think that this N75 controller is a really bad idea, these ECU's work on quite a few maps and variables related to load, timing, and other ignition events when tuning for boost. This seems like a bad idea to just add boost without other compensation aka fuel, not to mention the ecu is going to interject and give you all sorts of grief when you start trying to control WG DC outside the ECU. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Atomic Ed said:


> Yeah, the STE cluster display setup is on my Christmas list.
> 
> I'm also going to get the the add-on boost control module that lets you set up three different boost curves and change between them on the fly.
> 
> As for going to wideband, it will be easier to tune with Maestro. There is only one Maestro tune for the AMU ecu and it's somewhat limited.


In reality there are only two AWP tunes- VVT and non-VVT.

If I was to rewind I'd probably stay NB and see what I can do with the file. Tapp's car runs AMU narrowband and that's his personal file available off Maestro now. Limited might also be simpler.

People were going with wideband tunes to delete their MAF sensors- so they didn't have to replace them and for looks I'll assume. Fast forward a few years to present day as we're learning that the MAF is the primary source of fueling and really a necessity when tuning to exceed MAP pressure.

So why convert to wideband now? I might be missing something?



ejg3855 said:


> I think that this N75 controller is a really bad idea, these ECU's work on quite a few maps and variables related to load, timing, and other ignition events when tuning for boost. This seems like a bad idea to just add boost without other compensation aka fuel, not to mention the ecu is going to interject and give you all sorts of grief when you start trying to control WG DC outside the ECU. Just my 2 cents.


Well like my manual boost controller- tune for the most boost you want to run then let the ECU pull fuel for lower boost levels? That's what I was told to do at least. With that said I wouldn't want the N75 controlling boost either.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> In reality there are only two AWP tunes- VVT and non-VVT.
> 
> If I was to rewind I'd probably stay NB and see what I can do with the file. Tapp's car runs AMU narrowband and that's his personal file available off Maestro now. Limited might also be simpler.
> 
> ...


Honestly, those are some points I haven't considered. I've formed an opinion that a WB setup was easier to tune in Maestro, and being a novice with the VAG ecu, I assumed it was the way to go. 

NETFO(?) is interesting, but I just don't have that amount of time to devote to learning the details at that level.

I have no plans to go MAFless, so maybe I'll just stick with the NB and play with Maestro for a while. At a minimum, I plan to go with an S4 MAF, which I understand Maestro now has a simplified conversion file.

Thanks for the insight Doug. 

Like Doug asked, am I missing something on why to convert if I stay with a MAF setup?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Well like my manual boost controller- tune for the most boost you want to run then let the ECU pull fuel for lower boost levels? That's what I was told to do at least. With that said I wouldn't want the N75 controlling boost either.


This is just what needs to happen, except I would guess that some people wont be willing to except the tuned limit as high enough and would be wanting to go for more hot air.

You do need to have the deviation maps disabled either way, so you don't throw a to low or to high and limp mode.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Atomic Ed said:


> Honestly, those are some points I haven't considered. I've formed an opinion that a WB setup was easier to tune in Maestro, and being a novice with the VAG ecu, I assumed it was the way to go.


Tuning wideband isn't a piece of cake by any means. People who think they have their cars running well usually don't. When you have a breakthrough it's followed by a huge slap in the face.

You can always flash narrowband, try to tune it. If you want to swap later it will only cost you to mail the 2 ecu's and cable to tapp or you might even be able to do it at home with his help now.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> I think that this N75 controller is a really bad idea, these ECU's work on quite a few maps and variables related to load, timing, and other ignition events when tuning for boost. This seems like a bad idea to just add boost without other compensation aka fuel, not to mention the ecu is going to interject and give you all sorts of grief when you start trying to control WG DC outside the ECU. Just my 2 cents.


Agreed, but this would be used in conjuction with Maestro tuning. Remapping will be a must do. I'm assuming I'll be able to re-work the fuel and timing tables to handle the higher boost levels relative to the new requested boost.

It may not work out and I'll have to go to an MBC, like everyone else.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Tuning wideband isn't a piece of cake by any means. People who think they have their cars running well usually don't. When you have a breakthrough it's followed by a huge slap in the face.
> 
> You can always flash narrowband, try to tune it. If you want to swap later it will only cost you to mail the 2 ecu's and cable to tapp or you might even be able to do it at home with his help now.


That's what I'm thinking now. In the end, I'll probably rely on my builder, who is also my tuner, to choose the best direction. The game plan is:

1) I'll try to do some of the tuning myself
2) Get stuck on some point
3) Take the TT over to him and let him sort it out


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Atomic Ed said:


> That's what I'm thinking now. In the end, I'll probably rely on my builder, who is also my tuner, to choose the best direction. The game plan is:
> 
> 1) I'll try to do some of the tuning myself
> 2) Get stuck on some point
> 3) Take the TT over to him and let him sort it out


sound like me, cept i just tell uni here you go you figure it out, if it runs well im ok with that...

however i am mafless i may consider adding the maf back inthe mix if it makes the car run better.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Ed, I had to make the same decision with my car at some point. When I took everything into consideration, I decided to stay narrowband, and I'm happy that I did. Having to deal with conversion stuff like Josh is, was a deterring factor but seeing how well the narrowband ECU could be tuned to get consistent reliable AFR at both closed and open loop sealed the deal.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Ed, I had to make the same decision with my car at some point. When I took everything into consideration, I decided to stay narrowband, and I'm happy that I did. Having to deal with conversion stuff like Josh is, was a deterring factor but seeing how well the *narrowband ECU could be tuned to get consistent reliable AFR at both closed and open loop sealed the deal*.


i swear people need to talk cross forums... you go over to 1.8t and they are like ahhhhh narrow band


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Ed, I had to make the same decision with my car at some point. When I took everything into consideration, I decided to stay narrowband, and I'm happy that I did. Having to deal with conversion stuff like Josh is, was a deterring factor but seeing how well the narrowband ECU could be tuned to get consistent reliable AFR at both closed and open loop sealed the deal.


Good to know. At this point I'm in no hurry to make a decision. Once we've had a chance to play with Maestro and get a baseline on how it's performing, we'll go from there. My first priority is to get the car on the road. (The new engine harnesses are being installed this week.)


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow all sorts of info but a serious thank you! I think I'm gonna go with atomic and stay narrow band currently maybe even with a seperate wideband display just for piece of mind and see what I can achieve then progress from there.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

theswoleguy said:


> i swear people need to talk cross forums... you go over to 1.8t and they are like ahhhhh narrow band


Let's not forget that 90% of the demographics that make up the 1.8t group are a bunch of knuckle heads that just regurgitates garbage they heard/read from other ignorant members with higher post counts. I remember when I first joined the Tex under the Madmax moniker, despite my higher than average knowledge and experience with building competitively raced turbo cars, I was told by the technical forum that my plans were ludicrous on a stock K04 (they were all grabbing the popcorn for when I go boom). 

Fast forward a few screen names and racing seasons, I have one of the most powerful and well rounded 1.8T car powered by a stock turbo. The status quo is still unchanged but my results have proven that they had no clue about what they are talking about over there (save a small group that surprisingly you will find hanging around here as well). When I said that my plans were for a real water injection system (direct port etc.), E85 as a fuel, fully optimized timing curve, AWIC, and a maxed out K04 (35 psi or more depending on the gear), all I got as a feedback was ":screwy:". I'm not saying that there aren't real knowledgable people there, but they are not in the majority and surely do not drive or set the tone.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Let's not forget that 90% of the demographics that make up the 1.8t group are a bunch of knuckle heads that just regurgitates garbage they heard/read from other ignorant members with higher post counts. I remember when I first joined the Tex under the Madmax moniker, despite my higher than average knowledge and experience with building competitively raced turbo cars, I was told by the technical forum that my plans were ludicrous on a stock K04 (they were all grabbing the popcorn for when I go boom).
> 
> Fast forward a few screen names and racing seasons, I have one of the most powerful and well rounded 1.8T car powered by a stock turbo. The status quo is still unchanged but my results have proven that they had no clue about what they are talking about over there (save a small group that surprisingly you will find hanging around here as well). When I said that my plans were for a real water injection system (direct port etc.), E85 as a fuel, fully optimized timing curve, AWIC, and a maxed out K04 (35 psi or more depending on the gear), all I got as a feedback was ":screwy:". I'm not saying that there aren't real knowledgable people there, but they are not in the majority and surely do not drive or set the tone.


lol i hear ya... ive gone the E85 madk03 route. was fun but needed MORE! sadly i think ill always want more; atleast now i have traction


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> lol i hear ya... ive gone the E85 madk03 route. was fun but needed MORE! sadly i think ill always want more; atleast now i have traction


In which car that isn't running?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hate you Adam... Lol almost as much as this ****ty wiring. Least the Ecu is good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Let's not forget that 90% of the demographics that make up the 1.8t group are a bunch of knuckle heads that just regurgitates garbage they heard/read from other ignorant members with higher post counts. I remember when I first joined the Tex under the Madmax moniker, despite my higher than average knowledge and experience with building competitively raced turbo cars, I was told by the technical forum that my plans were ludicrous on a stock K04 (they were all grabbing the popcorn for when I go boom).
> 
> Fast forward a few screen names and racing seasons, I have one of the most powerful and well rounded 1.8T car powered by a stock turbo. The status quo is still unchanged but my results have proven that they had no clue about what they are talking about over there (save a small group that surprisingly you will find hanging around here as well). When I said that my plans were for a real water injection system (direct port etc.), E85 as a fuel, fully optimized timing curve, AWIC, and a maxed out K04 (35 psi or more depending on the gear), all I got as a feedback was ":screwy:". I'm not saying that there aren't real knowledgable people there, but they are not in the majority and surely do not drive or set the tone.


Hi there,

Max is the bomb.

I read everything in his threads & then spend the next hour or so trying to understand them

Please don't ever leave us.

:beer:

Randy.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

taking the cheap route ebay used wiring harness for $150


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

Staying narrow band here.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

i'm just going to leave this here as my update...


----------

